
How We Use Deep Learning to Classify Business Photos at Yelp - dennybritz
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2015/10/how-we-use-deep-learning-to-classify-business-photos-at-yelp.html
======
flashman
I had to do a task like this recently, but I cheated by using the Clarifai.com
API. Given a picture, it will return keywords it thinks describe that picture.
That might be objects (building, people, apple) or the setting (outdoors,
night).

So instead of dealing with images, I was dealing with image tags, which
allowed me to build a naive Bayesian classifier to determine which of two
categories an image fit most closely. Sadly, while I got very few false
negatives for one category, I got about 50% false positives on the other, and
haven't been able to improve on this yet.

~~~
mandeepj
You can also try MS computer vision API. It is not very broad but it is still
something - [https://www.projectoxford.ai/doc/vision/visual-
features](https://www.projectoxford.ai/doc/vision/visual-features)

~~~
flashman
That looks interesting. I would really like to learn how to do a Caffe-based
CNN though.

